# RM loses IFT permit



## Mufasa556 (Mar 3, 2015)

> CONTRA COSTA COUNTY, Calif. — Rural/Metro Ambulance has lost its permit to transfer patients between medical facilities in Contra Costa County after county officials determined the company's fleet of vehicles lacked certain required equipment and paperwork was incomplete




http://www.ems1.com/ems-products/ba...company-loses-interfacility-transport-permit/

Poor RM, can't seem to do anything right.


----------



## Angel (Mar 4, 2015)

Lmao....can't catch a break!!


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Mar 4, 2015)

Sounds like they're losing Santa Clara County as well, and didn't they just have some debacle in the midwest with a bunch of narcs going missing?  Yikes.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't think they are being forced out of Santa Clara County, but that they didn't pursue an extension for their current contract with the county. It'll probably go up for RFP for 2016 and they'll still be able to bid for it I think.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Mar 5, 2015)

Aprz said:


> I don't think they are being forced out of Santa Clara County, but that they didn't pursue an extension for their current contract with the county. It'll probably go up for RFP for 2016 and they'll still be able to bid for it I think.



I doubt they'll bid for it, they're losing money hand over fist because of their current low-ball bid.  Also, they aren't making their response times and racking up fines.  I doubt if the county will be as keen on them this next time round after seeing how they botched the job after promising to do more with less.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Mar 15, 2015)

somewhat pertinent with RM and contracts, does anyone know about SD? i think SD city bid is up this year too for RM?


----------



## Mufasa556 (Mar 15, 2015)

In the wake of all the recent news stories, it seems RM is working real hard on losing all their contracts. 

I'm sure Falck is salivating to the idea of taking over SD. Even still, I'd be stupid surprised if RM lost SD.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Mar 15, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> In the wake of all the recent news stories, it seems RM is working real hard on losing all their contracts.
> 
> I'm sure Falck is salivating to the idea of taking over SD. Even still, I'd be stupid surprised if RM lost SD.




well it is a "growth year"

"dudes helping other dudes..."


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 17, 2015)

From what ive read or heard in the past Falck owns a large majority of the stock in rural metro.  This may be a strategy of some sorts walking a fine line of the legal and barely legal.lol


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Mar 23, 2015)

ProbieMedic said:


> somewhat pertinent with RM and contracts, does anyone know about SD? i think SD city bid is up this year too for RM?



Sorry if this has already been answered, but I'm in Sioux Falls, SD, where RM lost their more than a decade-long contract with my city. The city opened up bidding and the company that is moving in next month (April) is Paramedics Plus. They extended job offers to all the current RM employees and recently have opened up the application process to the community at large.

M.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Mar 23, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> From what ive read or heard in the past Falck owns a large majority of the stock in rural metro.  This may be a strategy of some sorts walking a fine line of the legal and barely legal.lol



I'm pretty sure they're still owned by Warburg Pincus.


----------



## Bluedog (Apr 1, 2015)

Falck had to sell their interest in RM in order to enter the US market


----------



## ST EMT (Apr 13, 2015)

Yowza.  I guess finding the right company is pretty important.  Do these guys close up very often?!


----------

